# T2i Camera Setting Help



## AprilEye (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm a new Canon Rebel T2i owner and I took this just on the AF setting. As you can see, where the sun hits the ocean, its over exposed. What would have been a better setting for this on this particular camera?


----------



## AdrianC (Sep 14, 2010)

If you're shooting straight at the sun, you're gonna get lens flare. (And odd exposures)

Also, I checked out your exif data and you're using some very odd settings. F 22, 1/200 and ISO 400. I would read a book on basic camera settings, like Understanding Exposure by Brian Peterson. You will still get that overexposed portion in the picture tho.


----------



## Negative ISO (Sep 14, 2010)

Probably the only way to make that shot work is to shoot it twice.  Meter once against the sky, which will deliver a very dark foreground.  Meter again against the sand, and you end up with the shot you are showing us here.  Add both shots to Photoshop and mix them up until you are happy with the results or you get tired of trying.


----------



## AprilEye (Sep 15, 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Also, I checked out your exif data and you're using some very odd settings. F 22, 1/200 and ISO 400. I would read a book on basic camera settings, like Understanding Exposure by Brian Peterson. You will still get that overexposed portion in the picture tho.


 
This was taken with the automatic setting of the camera so they were created on their own (so to speak). I would like to check out that book you mentioned - I obviously need to get familiar with my DSLR. Thanks!


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 15, 2010)

If you take this shot with AF, it will most likely fail because it will pick up overexposed glare off the water.  On this shot, I'd recommend setting manual focus to the very lowest center point, choose "center weighted average" metering mode, and open the lens up to around f11 at least, or go f5.6, and raise the shutter speed up.  Take a few shots and make sure the water/sky isnt too overly exposed, if the beach is a bit too dark, you can always lighten it up in photo editing tools, but you gotta make sure the sun/water is okay because you can't change that as much as the land.

Another easier way would be setting up auto exposure bracketing to 5 shots (or 3) and combining 5 different exposures in one shot.

This glare off the water is one of the main reasons people use circular polarizing filters.  It takes care of that.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 15, 2010)

What does AF have anything to do with the over exposed image soviet?

OP, first of all you need to turn off your AUTO ISO.  Always keep it to 100 unless you have to raise it due to low light.  

You really need to learn about aperture, shutterspeed, ISO and camera metering modes.  It is too hard to explain.


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 15, 2010)

> What does AF have anything to do with the over exposed image soviet?


I prefer setting everything to manual, but if you use AF, depending on the metering modes you're in, it will over/under expose the image because it's not metering the right segments.  Depending on what mode you're in, these cameras will take exposure measurements based on your focusing points.


----------

